# Best Super Zoom Camera under14K Urgent!!!



## silverlight4 (May 1, 2014)

I need a point and shoot with high optical zoom (>=20x) and good image quality under low light. 

Please suggest some good cameras in my budget.


----------



## nac (May 2, 2014)

TZ30 costs about 14k, may be a little higher. You don't have a lot of choices here.... If it's strict 14k, then S6500 is the only option but there are lot of compromises comparing with TZ30.


----------

